# Giro Xen or Xar?



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Which one do you prefer?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

426h said:


> Which one do you prefer?


I am waiting for the new Giro Feature
Better coverage than either the Xen or Xar


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks nice. Hope they makeem in some bright colors, not just black brown & grey..


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

5th season with a Xen, still going strong, works like it did the day I bought it. If I could change anything it would be to make the visor less pronounced, I don't need a duck bill, just enough to shed light rain (not that I ride in the rain often) and sunlight, anymore than about 2 inches has actually worked against my 'field of view' at times, I have clipped branches at speed that I swear came out of nowhere. "damn long visor". also the visor tends to ride up, wish it would stay put. The athlon seems to solve for the low profile visor issue but the back lacks the same coverage of the Xar/Xen. If I could find something in between I would buy it immediately.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

426h said:


> Looks nice. Hope they makeem in some bright colors, not just black brown & grey..


There are pics of yellow and other color details in the article.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

chestercospinner said:


> 5th season with a Xen, still going strong, works like it did the day I bought it. If I could change anything it would be to make the visor less pronounced, I don't need a duck bill, just enough to shed light rain (not that I ride in the rain often) and sunlight, anymore than about 2 inches has actually worked against my 'field of view' at times, I have clipped branches at speed that I swear came out of nowhere. "damn long visor". also the visor tends to ride up, wish it would stay put. The athlon seems to solve for the low profile visor issue but the back lacks the same coverage of the Xar/Xen. If I could find something in between I would buy it immediately.


I never use the visors.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

+1 on the XEN. Been using it for 3 years and love it. Very well ventilated and pretty light weight.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

The Feature looks nice. Gonna check it out when it hits stores. Hope it fits my head!


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

I have had my Xen for 3 yrs and it is great. Comfortable and well ventilated. I have the same problem that the visor tends to drift upward, but haven't had it block my vision. I I tried out the Xar this spring and the placement of the rocloc was very awkward for me and wouldn't adjust up enough.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a Fox, Bell and Giro Xen. I prefer Xen to all of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

i have been using a xen for about 6 months. good helmet so far. i dont use the visor though


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

xar for me. It's my first helmet and its holding up well.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Depends on what you prefer - more organic lines (Xen) vs more aggressive/linear (Xar).


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been using Xen's for several years and recently (last winter) added an Urge Enduromatic.

The Xen is a great helmet but I prefer the Urge in most conditions. 

The Xen is better ventilated and my go to helmet during the summer in hot weather (90 degrees +) but I find the urge to be more comfortable, adequately ventilated, and well made.

I have not ridden the Xar, but the Xen is hard to beat in the Giro line. In all honesty if choosing between the two I would go with the best deal you can find among the two.


----------



## TomZRider (Sep 14, 2011)

Xen, The price on it's equivalent to the Xar and I like the style.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Try them both on - I felt some subtle differences between the two of them...


----------



## YuppiWanna (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the Xar and like it a lot. Haven't tried the Xen.


----------



## mforsyth11 (Apr 30, 2011)

Xen. Have a 3 year old black one, and recently picked up a white camo for riding in Texas sun.


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

XEN fit my funky head the best... love it, forget it's on.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

I use the Xar, feels comfortable, light and got it for a decent price... never tried a Xen but when I was looking it was on my list, I tried the Xar on and could not find anything wrong with it, it fit awesome, is light, looks good and a lot of times I don't even feel it on my head.


----------



## wedge962005 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love my Xar. Xen is great too so try em both on if you can. I think the Xar has slightly better ventilation.


----------



## mbjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

Definitely wear them both in the store. I have a xar after finding a killer deal. Great helmet.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I have had a Xen for about 4 years, and it was time for a new helmet soon. Found a smoking deal on the Xar from Performance (posted it in the Hot Deals section) and picked up a Xen for the wife and a Xar for me.

Hope to get the first ride on it later this week, but I dont think I would have a preference, after wearing it around the house. Comfortable, and about as well ventilated as the Xen. The RocLoc 5 is a little easier to use 1 handed, but I loved the RocLoc 4 system, so no problems there.

Both seem great.


----------



## calvinhobbes (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got a Xar. I think it's a little more ventilated than the Xen and the Roc Loc is easier to adjust and it is also thinner. Love it !


----------



## az45 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just picked up a xen at REI for 65.00 on sale. The matte grey was the only one on sale, maybe last years color? Replaced a 20 y old bell, figured I was due.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

I think zen is all gone by now. I bought a Zar and it's really just about identical except for minor styling. I liked look of Zen slightly better but Zar is excellent!


----------



## drb5 (Jul 8, 2012)

My LBS never had either of these in, but after trying the Align, i couldn't justify spending the extra money when the Align fitted so well.


----------

